# Drill press



## chatter chatter cut cut (Sep 9, 2021)

spent most of the day adapting a 1/2 hp motor to my drill press.the motor shaft was under 1/2 in  and had a 7/8 in sleeve on it .so i had to bore the drive gear out to 7/8 in. i thought it was aluminum but no it was cast iron , what a mess. original motor was a 1/4 hp now a 1/2 hp .


----------



## Nogoingback (Sep 9, 2021)

No picture, it didn't happen...


----------



## chatter chatter cut cut (Sep 10, 2021)

Nogoingback said:


> No picture, it didn't happen...


ooook the motor with capicator in the foreground is the 1/4 hp takeoff the larger one is the 1/2 hp .


----------

